

Wikileaks just made the world more repressive - turnersauce
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/opinions/opinion/wikileaks-just-made-the-world-more-repressive/article1818157/

======
dnautics
So, if this secret passing-of-information did so much good, why had I never
heard of Indonesian thugs torturing timorese until now.

